

Steve Jobs Solved the Innovator's Dilemma - iProject
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/10/steve_jobs_solved_the_innovato.html

======
cubicle
Link points to the comment thread, article is 9 months old.

~~~
iProject
Strange. Goes to article when I click on it.

Yes: months old. Upon discovering it, I was surprised no one else had linked
to it back when the book was being debated.

